# GWX ConfigManager



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

Does anyone know what this is? I've gotten it twice from PCTFW and each time I marked it "NO" and UN-clicked the Remember.










I Googled it but couldn't understand the answers. Something to do with MS KB3035583 and upgrading to Win10.

#1- Should I click YES the next time I see the PCTFW pop-up and leave Remember checked? (I've been clicking on "NO," and unchecking "Remember" when the PCTFW pop-up comes on the screen.)
#2- Should I uninstall KB3035583?
#3- If I allow it to remain and click on YES/REMEMBER in PCTFW, will Win 10 be installed automatically in the future? Or will I be given a choice to upgrade OR NOT?

I just don't want Win10 installed AUTOMATICALLY and then discover my Win7 is "screwed-up" the way Win 8 was problematic (I believe).


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Seems to be a legit M$oft thing that will offer a Windows Update to 10 (not automatic) when it's available. You can allow it or not, personal choice. Tick 'Remember' if you want it to erm remember your choice.

Details here :- http://www.myce.com/news/windows-update-silently-installs-windows-10-downloader-75647/

It would be nice if M$ had told people what this update really does.


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

Thank you. I am still a bit confused about the PCFTW pop-up asking if I want to all GWX to access the Internet?
I don't know what will happen if I click NO and then click REMEMBER
or
if I click YES and then REMEMBER?

Also, when you say " You can allow it or not, personal choice" are you referring to the download/installation of Win10?
Or are you referring to the PCTFW pop-up (to allow GWX to access the Internet?

As I mentioned, I do NOT want Win10 to download/install automatically. I would rather stay with Win7 and maybe in the future see how Win10 is performing. I don't like to get any upgrade when it is first offered (such as Win8).


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Just say NO and tick remember, that will stop the pop-up from appearing and block it sending data to Microsoft, probably just what OS you're running now or similar innocent stuff.

It will not install Windows 10 without your permission, although 10 may appear as a Windows Update eventually you will still have control over installing it or not.

Hope that puts your mind at rest. If it does please mark this topic Solved.


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

Thank you.


I do not understand your "probably just what OS you're running now or similar innocent stuff"


What does that mean please? 
Excuse me for the many questions, but I am not that computer knowledgeable.


All so confusing to me.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

It just means Microsoft want to find out some non-personal stuff about your PC like which version of Windows you have but if you have selected NO it won't be sent to them anyway because PCTFW will block it.


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

It all seems so "sneaky" to me. It's as if MS wants to "take over" my computer (which I don't want).

Have you allowed the KB3035583 to install? If so, you are probably not using a 3rd party FW to protect or you might have seen this pop-up. And if so, your computer is probably sending the info to MS.

I'm just wondering if I do check the NO in PCTFW, I will 'screw-up' some future updates with MS.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You can look at this 2 ways :-

1) It's spying on you and you should choose NO
2) It's only trying to check which version of of Windows you're running now so they can send you the correct update to install 10, so .you should use YES

Yes I've installed KB3035583 and no I haven't had pop-ups because I'm only using 7's built-in firewall as you guessed.

In my opinion #2 is correct, believe me if M$ wanted to get stuff of your PC they wouldn't do it in such an obvious 
manner. I don't think they spy on us, they have much more profitable things to do.

If you choose NO it won't affect any other Windows Updates.


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

Your 
"It's only trying to check which version of of Windows you're running now so they can send you the correct update to install 10, so .you should use YES"

That wouldn't install 10 automatically, it would only 'advise' me that 10 was available and did I WANT to install it. It would not install AUTOMATICALLY? Correct?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

It's my understanding 10 will be offered as a recommended update, if so you can set your personal Windows Update settings to only install 'important' updates automatically and then you will then be able to decide whether or not to upgrade to 10.


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

managed said:


> It's my understanding 10 will be offered as a recommended update, if so you can set your personal Windows Update settings to only install 'important' updates automatically and then you will then be able to decide whether or not to upgrade to 10.


It's just all so confusing. 
When you said " 2) It's only trying to check which version of of Windows you're running now so they can send you the correct update to install 10, so .you should use YES"

I thought they (MS) would be getting that information when I do a Critical Update check and it checks my computer to see what I need and then they list the Critical Updates, Recommended, Optional updates.
Why are they making this GWX a separate "check?" (or so it seems to be a separate check)


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I've no idea why M$ are doing it a particular way. I suspect there will be a lot more information about this soon.


----------

